
Buying a Knockoff of My Own Dress: An Educated Roast [video] - dredmorbius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J80J4oaGVnY
======
dwild
It link to a service that strip ads from Youtube. Here's the original link:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J80J4oaGVnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J80J4oaGVnY)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've switched to that from
[https://invidio.us/watch?v=J80J4oaGVnY](https://invidio.us/watch?v=J80J4oaGVnY).
Thanks!

------
dredmorbius
A discussion of a set of interrelated topics both distant from much HN focus,
and yet strongly related to much that HNers do, participate in, and are
exposed to. I've found this surprisingly interesting, entertaining, and
informative.

------
aaron695
Two issues

There's still no way to make cheap clothing, the Chinese could not even make
anything even close to the original. DARPA has been working on this for years,
so it's not easy.

Quality of bought online products is lacking. eBay, Silk Road etc have
developed reputation systems which work really well but not here for some
reason.

And I guess if she was a designer, getting ripped off would be a concern.

~~~
AstralStorm
Technically you could make this fully machine assembled, but then capital
costs of starting and setting up the production line (which has been done)
would necessitate at least hundreds of thousands of pieces and more expensive
than cheap fast and simple bad sewing jobs in third world countries. (Like for
socks.)

While SewBot for example is not advanced enough, a real production line can be
made. The trick is catching and pulling the fabrics so they're rigid as well
as good alignment. It's hard to ensure for even advanced process engineer,
much less for this process to be fast.

This would probably return if costs of labor for setting would increase
dramatically.

Nobody would sell enough of these with the proper fabrics, and even with the
cheap blend it would create lots of waste to cut the many pieces for sewing.

At the same time, you could mostly knit whole clothing instead if you go fully
automated.

------
unraveller
A $40 knockoff 16th century gown that falls apart at the seams, that could be
a feature for whichever porn actress is to be ravished in it!

Repping is usually an opportunistic play, target fixation being fraught with
peril.

First you need a good eye and lots of research about the 1:1 rate before you
even think about purchasing some thing let alone from who.

Then there is the haggling. This video proves why you never buy blind. You
rarely even accept the first two offers during Quality Control pics before
paying. Those items are very much for the uninitiated but you have to call out
your unacceptables before and during the sale.

